# bug id



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i saw these bugs that are a little bit smaller than a period and are white with really long front legs. they look kinda like really small spiders. what do you guys think? they're about as big as a spring (it's not a spring) and move pretty fast. i'm thinking that they might just be another food source but i'm not sure


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mites most likely


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Possibly pseudoscorpions...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

not a pseudoscorpion, might be a mite, but to me it looks like a white aphid that moves pretty fast


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll second the mite. Aphids are typically slow.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i didn't know mites could get that big. the body is about 1mm and the whole thing counting legs and body is about 1.5 maybe 2mm


----------

